# Original paint 69 Orange Krate



## vastingray (Oct 23, 2019)

Local find from the original owner 69 Orange Krate


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks like it came out of a Schwinn dealer yesterday. Wow!!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow, what a nice wheela! I bet it's a fun ride. What a good find.  Have you been after it for a while or did you just stumble on it?


----------



## vastingray (Oct 29, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Wow, what a nice wheela! I bet it's a fun ride. What a good find.  Have you been after it for a while or did you just stumble on it?



 Actually I did stumble on it  I found it on Craigslist


----------



## Callahooney1 (Oct 29, 2019)

So cool, sometimes the stories leading to the find are fun to hear.  Have fun with that bad boy!


----------



## videoranger (Nov 14, 2019)

"Local find from the original owner 69 Orange Krate"
I take it you live in Sting Ray Heaven


----------



## Callahooney1 (Nov 14, 2019)

I have several krates and a few 60's Stingrays,  but nothing quite as nice as yours.  I personally like the 69's, they're so cool.


----------

